# Dripping



## Richio (1/1/15)

Hi guys, I've got a noob question. What would be the easiest way to drip without buying a whole dripping setup. Would it be possible to hook up a drip tank to an Istick with a drip tip or have I got it all wrong? I just need it to test different flavours and blow some thick clouds, not too interested in sub ohm vaping.


----------



## Alex (1/1/15)

http://imgur.com/a/wT0RO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

Yeah like @Alex said. if you have a Tank that is built with segments on the tank like the Kayfun, you simply take out the chimney remove one or two of the segments and then drip away. Just remember the shorter distance your vape travels from the coil to your mouth the better the flavor is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Yeah like @Alex said. if you have a Tank that is built with segments on the tank like the Kayfun, you simply take out the chimney remove one or two of the segments and then drip away. Just remember the shorter distance your vape travels from the coil to your mouth the better the flavor is.



Another way to do this, just have the complete chimney section screwed in, and then hold the topcap/driptip section down firmly. Works fine in a pinch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

Alex said:


> Another way to do this, just have the complete chimney section screwed in, and then hold the topcap/driptip section down firmly. Works fine in a pinch.



That's actually quite clever. I want to give that a try now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ET (1/1/15)

now quick someone go do that with their lemo

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Richio (1/1/15)

Thanks for the help, on the same note, as a Noob would I be better off waiting for the 50w istick or would the 20w work for a start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

this is really dependent on your coiling. the Istick can handle a drip fine with a 1 ohm single coil. I actually use 0.8 ohm duals on my SVD that's only 15Watt


----------



## Silver (1/1/15)

Richio said:


> Hi guys, I've got a noob question. What would be the easiest way to drip without buying a whole dripping setup. Would it be possible to hook up a drip tank to an Istick with a drip tip or have I got it all wrong? I just need it to test different flavours and blow some thick clouds, not too interested in sub ohm vaping.



Hi @Richio
I have had lots of success testing juices on my iGO-L dripper with a simple 1.3 ohm coil on my SVD at 12 Watts
Cant blow massive clouds but for tasting its very good
The IGO-L is a very simple and inexpensive dripper. About R150 or thereabouts. There are several similar inexpensive ones. Some have more airflow. The IGO-L in standard form has a fairly tight draw, so that also restricts the clouds. But it has good flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/1/15)

@Richio 

There is a device called an aero dripper which is essentially a rda style top cap that fits onto a mpt3, mpt2 and Aerotank base. (It replaces the tank section)

The beauty of this is that you could drip while using standard coil heads for tanks without having to rebuild anything.

I am not sure where or if this can be found locally.

Here is a link to it off of a UK site for you to have a look at.

http://spiritusvapes.com/shop/hardware/aero-dripper/

And here is a review from Todd on the device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

I second the IGO to start dripping.

It should be a right of passage tank. It's simplicity in setting up actually teaches you what goes into building for RDA's I.e coil position, airflow etc.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Richio (2/1/15)

I think I'll start with an igo, thanks for all the advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

ET said:


> now quick someone go do that with their lemo



With my lemo I leave the glass off and just put the chimney on and puff away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaRoach (2/1/15)

I also do that after re wicking just to check if all is good before assembling tank section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (2/1/15)

U can drip on any bottom coil clearomizer, just take of the tank, drip 1 or two drops one each side of the wick, screw the empty tank on and take a few prime puffs (not pressing the butoon) so the juice reach the coil, and vape away until u taste a burned wick, and repeat woth ur next juice

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (2/1/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> U can drip on any bottom coil clearomizer, just take of the tank, drip 1 or two drops one each side of the wick, screw the empty tank on and take a few prime puffs (not pressing the butoon) so the juice reach the coil, and vape away until u taste a burned wick, and repeat woth ur next juice



Probably better to stop before you taste the burnt wick...that's the point where the "bad stuff" happens

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Probably better to stop before you taste the burnt wick...that's the point where the "bad stuff" happens



 thats the point where custard turns to Sh...

​
​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 18641



 I have actaully made that sound... Like a cat getting ready to hack a fur ball

If only he could say dry hit at the end.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I have actaully made that sound... Like a cat getting ready to hack a fur ball
> 
> If only he could say dry hit at the end.




Dude, I've done it way too many times... did it on a 0.1 ohm build with a freshly charged battery... Couldnt vape for about 3 hours afterwards!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Ouch dude, that has an elmiment of suck to it. 

My worst was 0.5. I just finished the build did all the cloud chasing prechecks chest out blow out as you bend forward mouth on drip tip suck in... I never juiced the fudging thing brand new cotton straight out the wrapper.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Ouch dude, that has an elmiment of suck to it.
> 
> My worst was 0.5. I just finished the build did all the cloud chasing prechecks chest out blow out as you bend forward mouth on drip tip suck in... I never juiced the fudging thing brand new cotton straight out the wrapper.



Ok... you win... that takes the cake!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Ok... you win... that takes the cake!



it actually wasn't that bad, tasted crap but not as bad as proper dry hit. I think the cotton burns off to quick where as with the soaked cotton it lingers

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Arthster said:


> it actually wasn't that bad, tasted crap but not as bad as proper dry hit. I think the cotton burns off to quick where as with the soaked cotton it lingers






"Now im scared of it, real scared"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> "Now im scared of it, real scared"



I love that uuuuuuuuggggggg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

